# Guess the Temper



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

The aim of the game is simple.  Someone creates a picture clue of another Tempers name then whoever guesses it posts the next clue.  So how many Tempers names do you know?

First name up :


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

-.-


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt!



Correct!

*Scores*

JPH : 1


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

bone monkey!


----------



## Flooded (Jun 11, 2008)

+


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> bone monkey!


*Whispers; "Tiny--You've gotta do the next picture clue...*

Edit: TrolleyDave!






 minus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = ???


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

:[


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

Trolley Dave!



			
				gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Edit: TrolleyDave!



Totally unfair! :-P


EDIT2: When was my 500th post? :-P wewt


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

flooded read the rules and wait your turn!
one sec. i got the pics.











might be a bit off...tried to make it harder though


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> bone monkey!



Correct! (I think!)

*Scores*

JPH : 1
Tinymonkeyt : 1


----------



## Flooded (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> flooded read the rules and wait your turn!
> one sec. i got the pics.



No you. Your the one who didn't read them, you didn't post after you guessed.


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt - bobevil?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

Flooded said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was waiting to be verified correct?

JPH-nope


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

@ Gizmo_gal: TheBobEvil


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Everyone






It's Tinymonkeyts turn.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> flooded read the rules and wait your turn!
> one sec. i got the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Urza?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

erm should i reconsider?
i dont think anyones getting it >


----------



## Flooded (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> erm should i reconsider?
> i dont think anyones getting it >


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

ojsinnerz!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Flooded said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## science (Jun 11, 2008)

ojsinnerz


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

I just got it! DX


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz
> 
> 
> QUOTE(distorted.frequency @ Jun 11 2008, 04:48 AM) I just got it! DX


Distorted frequency beat you to it science.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

*Scores*

JPH : 1
Tinymonkeyt : 1
distorted.frequency : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol. I had to search through the list to find it.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

I skip the picture posting. >_> I shouldn't even be here. D:

(I saw him posting and the light bulb went ping!)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I skip the picture posting. >_> I shouldn't even be here. D:


my turn then.........


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is it your turn?  You didn't even get it right.  If DF doesn't want to post a pic it should be science next as he got it just after.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 11, 2008)

it would be sciences turn. he posted the answer right after df


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I skip the picture posting. >_> I shouldn't even be here. D:
> 
> (I saw him posting and the light bulb went ping!)


no, postttt!
i was about to give a hint that the temper recently posted, but that would have given it away too fast


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2008)

distorted frequencies turn - >


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

jph edit:

science or distorted frequency - your turn.

kais edit:

jph stop editing my post your using me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways distorted can you just go already.you did get it right skipping isn't cool.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll do it then.











Easy but...meh. >_>


----------



## Man18 (Jun 11, 2008)

SpikeyNDS


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> SpikeyNDS


Correct!

Scores

JPH : 1
Tinymonkeyt : 1
distorted.frequency : 1 
R4man18: 1

And just for the record...I was supposed to use you for the topic. XD


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

SpikeyNDS

EDIT: DAMMIT!  I need to post faster =_=;;


----------



## Man18 (Jun 11, 2008)

MINUS


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

wouldnt that be yourself, r4man18 -.-?


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

lulz. R4 IronMan - Iron + 18 year old slut. XD


----------



## Man18 (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> wouldnt that be yourself, r4man18 -.-?


Been drinking so yeah.

Correct!

Scores
Tinymonkeyt : 2
R4man18: 1
JPH : 1
distorted.frequency : 1


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

ahh gimme a sec






p.s. what a coinkidink...
p.p.s. wthck are all these guests looking here for >.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

For some reason...the only temper that comes to mind is...Urza. >_>


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

lol. nope.
this temper was actually just looking here.. but i thought of it before they came


----------



## Man18 (Jun 11, 2008)

Opium


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

Scores
Tinymonkeyt : 2
R4man18: 2
JPH : 1
distorted.frequency : 1


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

So that's what Opium looks like. XD


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

i didnt even know until i googled it

R4man, you going?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats a poppy plant. Opium comes from it. Opium is a rock.





MINUS
ILF

Edited for size.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

should i give other tempers a chance?
...hmm..looking back, im not sure if i even have it right


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm guessing mthrnite


----------



## PBC (Jun 11, 2008)

mthrnite?  

arrrgg....beat me...though...it was a guess...


----------



## Man18 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> I'm guessing mthrnite


Scores
Tinymonkeyt : 2
R4man18: 2
JPH : 1
distorted.frequency : 1
Sephiroth : 1


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

+1337

(too easy, I know, but I can't think of much else)


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

Thug4L1FE?


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 2
R4man18: 2
JPH: 1
distorted.frequency: 1
Sephiroth: 1
underpressure116: 1
```


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

This one is pretty easy.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

costello


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

I have no idea >_.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Sephiroth?


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

Urza


----------



## Man18 (Jun 11, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=48437


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope and nope.

EDIT: And the winner is... Fischju!

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 2
R4man18: 2
JPH: 1
distorted.frequency: 1
Sephiroth: 1
underpressure116: 1
Fischju: 1


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

...You just had to look where he got the image...>_>


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> ...You just had to look where he got the image...>_>


lol..hmm..i wonder who else did


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

lulz.  I figured someone would, but he may know a bit about Magic.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 11, 2008)

When I saw it I was thinking bonemonkey but he was already posted so I was trying to find the topic about the guy he plays with. Took forever.


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

or
f(x)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

arctic_flame.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

*stumped* ...you?


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't think anybody is similar to this on GBAtemp.

A hint would be great.


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> lulz.  I figured someone would, but he may know a bit about Magic.



He was just talking about it in IRC



Hint: F(x) ffs!

He has an account, but mainly active on IRC...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

then i wouldnt know cuz i dont go on IRC.
f(x) is f of x. or some kind of function of x


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

Firefox?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

jkr firefox


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

How did you get that?

The graph of x=y is....


----------



## Dylan (Jun 11, 2008)

no idea


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 11, 2008)

a function of x?

Doesn't sound like a feasible username to me...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> How did you get that?
> 
> The graph of x=y is....


1?


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

according to IRC, linear


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

linear.lolz
....too late...kais91


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 2
R4man18: 2
fischju: 1
distorted.frequency: 1
Sephiroth: 2
underpressure116: 1
JPH: 1

If I should even give a point for that >_


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

omg car thing, can anyone guess just from this?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Costello


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 11, 2008)

It's a red and green bus?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

trolleydave?


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

nope and nope

point to tinymonkeyt


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 3
R4man18: 2
fischju: 1
distorted.frequency: 1
Sephiroth: 2
underpressure116: 1
JPH: 1
```


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

oh lol yay :]
one sec


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

We already did TrolleyDave...


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

I never saw him


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

=_=;;



			
				Flooded said:
			
		

> +


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

doesn't matter if they were already done or not :s


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

It should, which should be in the rules like the other 'Guess' threads


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

hm... We already did mthrnite, so....

Dark[Devil]


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

costello.
....i know the real answer but it's a secret


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

erm nope. and nope. eternal, you gonna guess costello everytime lol?


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst! lulz


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

xblackoutx?


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> xblackoutx?



Tis my next guess.

Or Maybe Lynx?  Lynx the Dark?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 11, 2008)

ninjaman_217?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

im going to guess costello on every one unti l i get it right!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> xblackoutx?


correcto

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 3
R4man18: 2
fischju: 1
distorted.frequency: 2
Sephiroth: 2
underpressure116: 1
JPH: 1

i think i got the scores right..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

*grins* My turn.







I'd try to do something else...but my brain isn't working. >_>


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

phoood


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> phoood


Yep.

I thought you were going to do Costello for every pic? XD

And boy, was I _hungry_.

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 3
R4man18: 2
fischju: 1
distorted.frequency: 2
Sephiroth: 2
underpressure116: 1
JPH: 1
Eternal Myst: 1


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> phoood


lol you didnt guess costello!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

shaunj66


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Correct.

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 3
Sephiroth: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 1
JPH: 1
Eternal Myst: 1


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

What the hell? How is that Shaun?


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

I know 'this game' is fail, I don't want any comments about it.


----------



## greyhound (Jun 11, 2008)

reference to his current avatar, i'm guessing


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> What the hell? How is that Shaun?


his avvy is a lil duck thing?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

but we already did bonemonkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..sorry double post..


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah...he changes it too much

Bonemonkey has also been up


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

bonemonkey's bitch!


----------



## greyhound (Jun 11, 2008)

plus the clues are meant to form the *name* of the forum member


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm gonna change it inna sec >.<

EDIT: pic has been updated.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=902...t&p=1201524


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

awwww..i had a good one :[


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

Baconator!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

underpressure116


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

eternal myst


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

little?

are we allowed to guess more than once btw?


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

nope, nope, nope and nope


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> little?
> 
> are we allowed to guess more than once btw?



After your guess has been confirmed to be wrong, (that is how it is in the other threads)


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

jph


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

nope


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

NeSchn


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

pirate_arrh   http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=34268


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

nope and nope.

I'll give out a hint. its related to that cat.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

bob evil


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

WE HAVE A WINRAR

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 3
Sephiroth: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 1
JPH: 1
Eternal Myst: 2
```


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> bob evil


omg wow. im so stupid...and i played runescape too X[


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

Who the knows about Bob (the Jagex Cat) besides people that have played RS for way too long?


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

if you play rs for a week you'll probably know.

I quit rs about 6 months ago or so, its dead boring to me now.


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

Bob Evil was also already done. =_=;;


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

really?.....I should read through this entire topic then..


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)

destructobot


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

correct.

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 3
Sephiroth: 3
Eternal Myst: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 1
JPH: 1
Costello:1
```


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2008)

fischju


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

fischju
....edit too late.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

fischju

EDIT: DAMMIT!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

fischju


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2008)

My turn -


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

jumpman17?
edit:forgot the 17 >.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Gizmo_Gal


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> My turn -



jumpman17

EDIT: tinymonkeyt got it before me . . .


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

It already got guessed.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

I guess...


----------



## Minox (Jun 11, 2008)

Ace Gunman


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

AceGunman

EDIT: DAMN!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

Hehe too easy.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 4
Sephiroth: 3
Eternal Myst: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 1
JPH: 2
Costello:1
```













again, it might be a stretch. didnt want it to be too easy

...dark outta turn..


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Keep up with the score board!
Make sure when you correct someone to include it.

WTf people.Tinkymonket we already did destroctobat and it's not even your turn.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

JPH?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> jumpman17?
> edit:forgot the 17 >.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

Since no one is posting pics...







 but a = o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

lol im just going crazy


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

what rules?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

yeeesh.
the pics dark posted dont count cuz he didnt even guess it first...
the score is now

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 4
Sephiroth: 3
Eternal Myst: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 1
B-Blue : 1
Costello:1
```
and its B-Blue's turn cuz he got it right


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Lets just have a good game.

NVM.....B-Blue your turn.Nobdy post random pictures.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

My turn?  Thanks.



			
				DarkAura said:
			
		

> Since no one is posting pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

OK this one's easy


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

dice


----------



## Minox (Jun 11, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> what rules?
> QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Jun 11 2008, 05:20 AM) The aim of the game is simple.  Someone creates a picture clue of another Tempers name then whoever guesses it posts the next clue.  So how many Tempers names do you know?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

but a = o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				Minox_IX said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What rules?  Anyways, DO I GET ONE NAO?  I GOT DICE.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

@DarkAura: VVoltz ?

Yes, correct!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Now it's your turn Dark_Aura alos edit the scoreboard.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

VVoltztm
aiyoh too late...keep up the scoreboard..


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

lol yah

*Posts merged*


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 4
Sephiroth: 3
Eternal Myst: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 1
B-Blue : 1
Costello:1
DarkAura:1
```

*Posts merged*



			
				Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Now it's your turn Dark_Aura alos edit the scoreboard.


I hab no underscorez.

*Posts merged*

Go B-Blue.

*Posts merged*

Lol so many merged posts.  At least its testing.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

My turn?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

mthrnite, but we did that :[


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

lol do another one.  make it harder!

we must not light tinymonkeyt or LightAura win!


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

Correct! and sorry I didn't know . . .
*Posts merged*


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Sephiroth: 3
Eternal Myst: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 1
B-Blue : 1
Costello:1
DarkAura:1
```

*Posts merged*

Your go tinymonkeyt


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

omg dark. chillaxxxxx
its just a game
give me a min
i hafta think and get the pics








meh. easy one.

oh and i dont blame people for posting same names we've done..
its not like they'll go back and read all of the pages >.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

its not a game to me.  this one's ALMOST as fun as mah banneded game.


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

SinkHead


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Sinkhead
.....damn you under pressure.
(8looks him in the eyes and spells death)


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

Sinkhead?
ZETTA SLOW!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

Head that sinks.


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

YAY!!! I got one!






Please excuse the image size.  It's the best I could find.  I'll post the new scores in one second.

EDIT:
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Sephiroth: 3
Eternal Myst: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 1
Costello:1
DarkAura:1


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

costello


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

No.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

please?yes!


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

He is the Temper all true warriors strive for!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Costello?

Change the pic.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

urza?


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Britannica?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Tempest stormwind.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

Zewarrior?


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

No, no, no, no and no.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

Clue?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

dood that pic look nothing like anyone.


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

The clue was "He is the Temper all true warriors strive for!"

Well, I suppose the actual person in the picure isn't what it's supposed to be.  It is something to do with the quote and the picture.  I suppose I should change it...but I want to see if anyone can guess this one.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

shaunj66?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Dood thats fucking costello!


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Temperature?  A true Temper?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

DarkAura.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

bonemonkey! dunno what that has to do with the pic, but it works if your hint was sarcastic :]


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

BoneMonkey?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

*Posts merged*

KiVan


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

LINK MA BOI!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> *Posts merged*
> 
> KiVan


So im right or wrong?
....oh it was linkiboy
....that pick had nothing to do with him.


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, it was Linkiboy.  I know the pic wasn't necessarily relevant, it was the meme behind it.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

EDIT: .. lol, LINKiboy u say


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> wrong.


than pic another pic thats not imposssible to guess.


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

I didn't think it was impossible to guess.  I see that pic, the first thing I think of is LINK MA BOI!  I don't feel like posting another one.  Someone else take my turn.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

change it we want to get on with the game or i will change it.....one sec retrieving pics


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

well, who was the first to post linkiboy?
just dont add a point to whoever cuz we can just do it over cuz no one got it until he said link ma boi


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> well, who was the first to post linkiboy?


no one so im changing to something thats obvious.


----------



## Beware (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst was the first one.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

```
EDIT:
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 1
Costello:1
DarkAura:1
```

Wait nevermind.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

^

WiiCrazy


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Correct

```
EDIT:
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 1
Costello:1
DarkAura:1
UpperLeft:1
```


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

^
woo






Easy!


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

Costello?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

costello
beat me to it.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Dumbledore?


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Costello?
> Yup
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

OK ...


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2008)

Prime


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

the pic wont appear >


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

*enis


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

Cyan you're correct!

*Scores:*
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Costello:1
DarkAura:1
UpperLeft:1
Cyan:1


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

Orc?


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Kitty


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 11, 2008)

HelloKitty?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

joujoudoll


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2008)

Upperleft found it

edit :
Long time no see HelloKitty posting here. she's reading only.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

+1 for moi


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Costello:1
DarkAura:1
UpperLeft:2
Cyan:1
```


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Juggernaut!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Little!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

Arkansaw said:
			
		

> Juggernaut!!
> 
> well, it's juggernaut911 but yeah
> 
> ...


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 11, 2008)

lol...that was lenient, but I get to post the pic? so here it goes


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

KiVan!


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 11, 2008)

okay, maybe a hint

the first picture is of a gamebook title
the second picture is of a game with NO enemies or healthbars


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst ?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Urza!


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 11, 2008)

excellent! +1 for Cyan



			
				Cyan said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst ?
> 
> 
> CODEScores:
> ...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

How is that anything like me.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2008)

*/2*

*+*







Another user who doesn't post a lot this days.


Edit : Sorry, maybe the first one is a french name only :/

Ah, yes it is, sorry This one is wrong then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tell me if you want a new one, I'll change it.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

tintin


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2008)

That's not Tintin.

May I change the pictures ?
I'm sorry I didn't pick an english name for the first picture, and can't find an english one with same pronunciation.


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)

Tamyu ?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes Costello, This is Tamyu


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2008)

WeaponXxX


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)

smart guess


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## The Teej (Jun 11, 2008)

djgarf!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> djgarf!


Yeh. Too easy


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice one with demi garfield


----------



## The Teej (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok...














EDIT: Updated last picture


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)

Tempest Stormwind


----------



## The Teej (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You got it in one costello lol


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Opium (Jun 11, 2008)

^linkiboy?


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)

Ah, nope. The picture describes the _name_ of the member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's not supposed to describe their behavior or anything


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sinkhead?


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope... it's really easy though. Don't try too hard!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2008)

MAD_BOY ?


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)

hehe.. nope! easier than that! it's only one word.


----------



## SkH (Jun 11, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> hehe.. nope! easier than that! it's only one word.


jumpman17?


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)

no.

besides, jumpman = jump + man...
I only posted one pic.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2008)

Qrayzie!


----------



## SkH (Jun 11, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> no.
> 
> besides, jumpman = jump + man...
> I only posted one pic.


Oh. Really... it's just... like... jumping...


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Qrayzie!


yay!
finally


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2008)

Pikachucrackpipe.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Pikachucrackpipe.








Time to start making these tougher!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Veho?!


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2008)

Spyder, wait your turn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's veho's turn now!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, sorry i forgot to read the rules


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

Veho isn't here . . . So:





j 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Very easy


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 11, 2008)

shaunj99?


----------



## Little (Jun 11, 2008)

You give someone like 20 minutes before deciding they aren't present? This game will quickly die out if you insist that each round only lasts 5 minutes. Chill out, relax, take a look at the pace of the movie thread.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> shaunj99?


It's shaunj*66* but ok


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

oh whoa. what happened to orderliness and the scores >.<
looks like the longtime members took over for the second half -.-


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 11, 2008)

Well since no one has posted for 3 hours, might as well join in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Pretty easy


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2008)

Romantic_Sex_Symbol? 









No, wait, it's Jet Man! 




No, wait! It's Poster Mars! 






Spoiler



[title:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## moozxy (Jun 11, 2008)

Lagman!


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 11, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Lagman!



Correct

Now somebody updates the points table.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 11, 2008)

SCORES:
moozxy: 9001
Everyone else: 0


----------



## science (Jun 11, 2008)

science?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

rjbr2000 said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be you that's supposed to update the score table.  You posted the question and someone got it so you tell them they're right and update the scores.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 11, 2008)

science?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 11, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> science?



Psh you're such a loser for guessing your own name even though it's right.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Here's the last time the scores were updated.  I can't be arsed to go through what's happened in between and update the scores.  The ones on this page have been added.  If anyone want's to complain send it to TrolleyDave Complaints Dept, Up your arse, Don't really care, California.

*Scores:*

Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Costello:1
DarkAura:1
UpperLeft:2
Cyan:2
Arkansaw:1
mooxzy : 1
science : 1


----------



## science (Jun 11, 2008)

Psh, it makes me that much cooler.




+ z


----------



## moozxy (Jun 11, 2008)

moozxy?


----------



## science (Jun 11, 2008)

Psh you're such a loser for guessing your own name even though it's right.


Scores:

Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
mooxzy : 2
Costello:1
DarkAura:1
UpperLeft:2
Cyan:2
Arkansaw:1
science : 1


----------



## moozxy (Jun 11, 2008)

More like you're the loser for not updating the scores and then editing them in!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 11, 2008)

Scubersteve!?


----------



## Jax (Jun 11, 2008)

scubersteve


----------



## moozxy (Jun 11, 2008)

Yesh! (to cockroachman)

Scores:

Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
mooxzy : 2
Costello:1
DarkAura:1
UpperLeft:2
Cyan:2
Arkansaw:1
science : 1 
CockroachMan: 1


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2008)

West Side?

And why aren't I in the score list?


----------



## Westside (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol?  I didn't even guess that one...  the clues are getting difficult...


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 11, 2008)

That was fast >_>

Scores:

Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
fischju: 1
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
mooxzy : 2
Costello:1
DarkAura:1
UpperLeft:2
Cyan:2
Arkansaw:1
science : 1
CockroachMan: 1 
shaunj66: 1 (or 2?)


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2008)

This is the right score list:

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66:3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan:2
Costello:2
UpperLeft:2
moozxy:2
fischju: 1
DarkAura:1
Arkansaw:1
The Teej:1
Veho:1
Xcalibur:1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

isn't it shauns turn.


----------



## Jax (Jun 11, 2008)

Wakey wakey, shaun!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Well obyiously shaun forgot so ill keep the game going


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

KiVan


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

the worsts turn


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

KIvan


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats gay he said keycar, then i said kivan and he edited his post.  that is soo gay


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Correct to the worst....cuz upperleft you did edit it


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66:3
UpperLeft:3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan:2
Costello:2
moozxy:2
fischju: 1
DarkAura:1
Arkansaw:1
The Teej:1
Veho:1
Xcalibur:1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
```


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thats gay he said keycar, then i said kivan and he edited his post. that is soo gay


you posted right after i edited my post
you can have my turn if u wish


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The worst just go.
I am assuming editing posts shouldn't be allowed.
So worsty your turny.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Upperleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok ok, my bad


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

2 points if you get both, but 1st one to get either wins












+









or


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

upperleft?


----------



## Little (Jun 11, 2008)

uh bob evil?


----------



## Jax (Jun 11, 2008)

Don Killah


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

Donut!


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

nope, nope, nope, nope


it's 2 separate users, i'll take either one or both for 2 points


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

thr first one is callmebob


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

nope.


it's the first picture + either one of the second two


----------



## Mars (Jun 11, 2008)

Prophet?


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 11, 2008)

Starkick or Star Command


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Costello


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

nope, nope, and nope




clues on the second word  









and


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

bobrules?


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> bobrules?





correct.

the other was bob loblaw

lob law, low blow

your turn


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

scoreboard?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66:3
UpperLeft:3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan:2
Costello:2
moozxy:2
fischju: 1
DarkAura:1
Arkansaw:1
The Teej:1
Veho:1
Xcalibur:1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
```


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

eventually somenone is going to have to update it, i'm guessing Gizmo_Gal will do it


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

TrolleyDaves Turn.

*ScoreBoard *

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66:3
UpperLeft:3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan:2
Costello:2
moozxy:2
fischju: 1
DarkAura:1
Arkansaw:1
The Teej:1
Veho:1
Xcalibur:1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
```


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

I dun think that trolley dave is on anymore.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 11, 2008)

now ur being impatient


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

he is getting the pics wait a while if he doesn't show up you can go darkaura


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

haha see pages 10 11 ish.  I was being a hyper ass.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

ill go but its just a filler until td returns










This one's kinda hard.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

You mean like now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gimme two seconds.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

awww ruin my fun


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 11, 2008)

starlight or starsabre


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> awww ruin my fun



It's alright, this one's piss easy.  You can answer it and continue your go!


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

fishju


----------



## moozxy (Jun 11, 2008)

FISHJEW

EDIT: damnit!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> fishju



That is correct good sir!

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66:3
UpperLeft:3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan:2
Costello:2
moozxy:2
fischju: 1
DarkAura:1
Arkansaw:1
The Teej:1
Veho:1
Xcalibur:1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
The Worst : 1


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

some one guess mine.  i just wanna see if they get it.  you can get two points.  plz?


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

member was banned a long time ago


----------



## fischju (Jun 11, 2008)

You guys can't spell!


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

that was way to hard... New pics













+











that one is pretty easy


the other one was Luse


Loose = Luse


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Loose = Luse



I was gonna say that I don't remember any users called SouthernHickBimbo.


----------



## podunk1269 (Jun 11, 2008)

What the name SouthernHickBimbo wASNT taken, if I had only knew when I signed up, damn


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

side note;

fischju was done a while ago.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

well, you cant expect everyone that plays to look through 24 pages -.-


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Costello


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> well, you cant expect everyone that plays to look through 24 pages -.-


Well, just use the 'search thread' tool to enter the username (bottom right of the thread on v3 skin).


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

but we'll run outta tempers soon...


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 11, 2008)

This should be restarted and some iron clad rules should be added...for example, no guessing the same member over and over and over and over...

Other then that, this is quite fun.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2008)

I forgot to take my go earlier so here it is:


----------



## dice (Jun 11, 2008)

MIKKI


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> MIKKI


Nah, actually it was Mouse_UK....

Nah, actually it was Mikki  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jolly good show!


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2008)

Sticky icky icky


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

mine was PBC

Dice is up


----------



## dice (Jun 11, 2008)

+






+


----------



## Jax (Jun 11, 2008)

I have yet to see my name in there...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

JPH


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

and yet people are angry at me for not knowing things earlier

edit: I need to refresh pages more than once an hour... ^ was directed at tinymonkeyt


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

-.- what does that meannn D:
dice did i get it right?


----------



## dice (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> JPH



correct :] your turn


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

erm the scores are messed up since no one guessed right for The Worst
and then shaun went. so yeah
anyhoo. here ya go


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

CockroachMan


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

nope, those arent cockroaches lol


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

mutated flys right?


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

Jax


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 11, 2008)

JKR Firefox? A very wild guess


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

erm nope


----------



## PBC (Jun 11, 2008)

It could be me...after all I am too(two) fly

*slaps self*


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

brrrr...that was cold


----------



## moozxy (Jun 11, 2008)

Cluuuuuuuuue!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

erm. it doesnt have the word fly in it

oh and im focusing on the top one


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

The Wingless


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> The Wingless


there we go :]


----------



## dice (Jun 11, 2008)

eww.. mutant fly indeed lol


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

FTR i have 3 points


----------



## PBC (Jun 11, 2008)

Jax?


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

Jack

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1684


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> Jax?




correct.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

what about me :>


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Jack
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1684




close but there were multiple jacks


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
The Worst: 3
```


----------



## PBC (Jun 11, 2008)

Neat. 

H+


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 5
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
The Worst: 3
PBC: 1
```



*Posts merged*

hadrian


----------



## dice (Jun 11, 2008)

what about me


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

p.s. i have 6. i got the one about JPH? unless you already counted that..


----------



## PBC (Jun 11, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> ```
> Scores:
> Tinymonkeyt: 5
> Eternal Myst: 4
> ...




haha. you got it. hADRAIN!

and I reflected your win in the above score


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 6
Eternal Myst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
The Worst: 4
PBC: 1
dice: 1
```
is this right?


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah, like i said earlier someone is going to have to read the thread and do a recount

*Posts merged*


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 6
Eternal Myst: 4
The Worst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
```
infinity


----------



## dice (Jun 11, 2008)

who cares, just restart the whole thing. lol

my lord this thread was created today?


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> infinity




yep


----------



## Sephi (Jun 11, 2008)

iNFiNiTY

edit: I'm too slow


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 7
Eternal Myst: 4
The Worst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
```

maybe we should just leave the scores alone..
it dont really do nothing anyway..
heres mine:








p.s. what a coinkidink


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

wilddenim!


----------



## The Worst (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> wilddenim!


yupyup.i was expected wild to guess herself cuz i saw her after i posted the pics
(which is why i edited "what a coinkidink"


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry it took so long. >_< I forgot I was supposed to supply the next pic.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

sleeping dragon!
wait..is that his name?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> sleeping dragon!
> wait..is that his name?


SleepingDragon actually. Without the space. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You do the next one tiny!


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 11, 2008)

Haha! I was away washing dishes o.O!

The thread was created today!? And already 28 pages... Wow.

SleepingDragon - Looked it up on the forum search


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

cool this thread is stickied.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

ahh ill just do it









-nie

EDIT:sorry forgot to put something in

p.s. dark, youre just jealous your 51 page game didnt get stickied XP


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

shinji
woah my ff just borked.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 11, 2008)

yuppers


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> p.s. dark, youre just jealous your 51 page game didnt get stickied XP


damn youre right.  banhammering shold be stickedz.

give me a minute.  i gotta do score and pics.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Decoded


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

westside


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been refreshing yet two answers posted o.O you guys are too fast


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm pretty sure i got it right sooo


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

i dont recall any bill nye the science guy...science?


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i dont recall any bill nye the science guy...science?




score


"...science rules... BILL! BILL! BILL!"




lol wasnt darkaura the one complaining about this taking to long


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

wait god damn it it wasn't verified correct.

...nvm keep up with the scoreboard

I don't care if this scoreboard is wrong you guyz aren't keep in up with and thats not my problem

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 8
Eternal Myst: 4
The Worst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
```


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

no prob. the scores dont matter lots anyway
gimme a sec


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I don't care if this scoreboard is wrong you guyz aren't keep in up with and thats not my problem
> 
> ```
> Scores:
> ...



fix'd


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

*The correct scoreboard:*


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 8
Eternal Myst: 4
The Worst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
```


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

Toni Plutonij


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

*The correct scoreboard:*


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 8
Eternal Myst: 4
The Worst: 4
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1
```


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

i have 5


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Wildenim turn


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

YAY!! I'll get the pics...


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 8
Eternal Myst: 4
The Worst: 5(?)
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1
```


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

Oooh we're running out of names... Was struggling to get someone.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

saltydog?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

There's a person out there named SaltyDog? Haha. >_< Dunno.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

Ding! Correct, tinymonkeyt!

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 9
Eternal Myst: 4
The Worst: 5(?)
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

how can we be running out of names?Maybe if you knew your members more.There are still millions of names!


its dice!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

yay


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

podunk1269


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 9
Eternal Myst: 5
The Worst: 5(?)
Sephiroth: 3
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
distorted.frequency: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a score of three actually. >_> Not that it makes much of a difference.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

ok one sec this one is gonna be a tough one
also i ll add your score distorted


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

The next person who updates the scores adds 1 point to distorted frequency.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

dafatkid


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

no


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

it's holeaitsme

fine try this


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Acid Grim


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Correct!


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 9
Eternal Myst: 5
The Worst: 5
distorted.frequency: 4
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
Sephiroth: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1
```


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

arctic_flame
lolz lookat the time i anwsered at the same minute./


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> arctic_flame


Nope.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

frostfire


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Nope to the two. Here's a hint...it has nothing to do with the water. >_> I just happened to grab that picture.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

JKR firefox?


----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 12, 2008)

Fire and Ice


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Costello


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Nooooo. >_> On all of them.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> Fire and Ice



no such member


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

I did say it had nothing to do with water as...well water. >_


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

eternal myst


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Sephiroth


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Think of the second one as an _action._ >_>


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

Feuer und Wasser

FlameBurst


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Flamedrop?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

flameburst?


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

coldflame152


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

_*distorted.frequency,*_


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> flameburst?
> X3 Yep! Golly, that wasn't so hard now, was it?
> 
> Oh, and Sephiroth got it too...>_> And I can't guess who did it first. D:
> ...


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

it was a tie, I thought of Flameburst right after I posted, I never saw tinymonkeyt's post.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

well there is one way to decide ini mini miney moe catch a *enis by the head if it *DFFKF let it go the slut said to count to 10 1,2,10

it


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

lolwut


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Weeeeeell...I think I saw tiny do it first...>_> but that may just be my eyes telling lies. *disappears*


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> well there is one way to decide ini mini miney moe catch a *enis by the head if it *DFFKF let it go the slut said to count to 10 1,2,10
> 
> it


QFT


----------



## Defiance (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's one I know _everybody_ loves:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll settle this, what number am I not thinking of between 1 and 10?  The furthest away gets it.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

7


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll just go, I had something ready a little earlier-






-ndo
+


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

GizmoDuck


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

NINTENDO DS for the other pic.

And GizmoDuck for that. >_> I really should go now.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

holy shit that was fast o.o

Eternal Myst is the winrar.


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 9
Eternal Myst: 6
The Worst: 5
Sephiroth: 4
distorted.frequency: 4
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1
```


----------



## Defiance (Jun 12, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> *NINTENDO DS for the other pic.*
> 
> And GizmoDuck for that. >_> I really should go now.



WRONG!

Guess again.  *cough*


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

one sec retrieving pics this will be a tough one again but this time im not changing it.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do so love teasing you. X3 Nin10doFan right? And this doesn't count because only the winner gets to post the next pic.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Lazycus?

>_< I hope I'm wrong coz I have to goooooo. Maaaaan, this site is addicting. D:


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

no

that pic makes me lawl


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









   you QFT your own posts?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

lawlcake.

Someone else do mine, assuming I'm correct.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

one sec retrieving scoreboard


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

...erm...am I right?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 9
Eternal Myst: 5
The Worst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
Sephiroth: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1
```
Distorted turn


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

can i do ittt?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Someone else do mine, assuming I'm correct.


Gotta run!

Go tiny! I choose you. :3


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> can i do ittt?


yes


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im a pokemon!






kay easy onee before i got study my arse off


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Costello?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

pffftt

hint: this temper is no longer active (they left)


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

Gaisuto

Rikku


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

pikachucrackpipe


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

erm..not quite. do you guys know what the pic is, first off?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

change it.


----------



## JPH (Jun 12, 2008)

OrR?


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

rikku, yuna and paine


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

aiyoh. this pic should be better.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

there is a yuna

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=27212


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

but its not it!
ahh fine ill change it
one sec






last one was


Spoiler



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78389


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm baka :3

how about a hint?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

spanish


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

only thing that comes to mind is lagman and boligrapho, but that has nothing to do with pens, except that boligrapho is spanish for pen


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 12, 2008)

Jax


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> only thing that comes to mind is lagman and boligrapho, but that has nothing to do with pens


boligrafo is spanish for pen :]


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

oh right, I forgot spanish has no ph

there is a member named boligrafo though :>


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> oh right, I forgot spanish has no ph
> 
> there is a member named boligrafo though :>


my smiley and statement meant you were right


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> how can we be running out of names?Maybe if you knew your members more.There are still millions of names!
> 
> 
> its dice!




"We have 112,183 registered members"


Not exactly.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

+s


scores:


Spoiler





```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 9
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
The Worst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1
```


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

we have a member name roflcopters?


----------



## Sephi (Jun 12, 2008)

yes

CODEScores:
Tinymonkeyt: 10
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
The Worst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry im running out of tempers >.<


----------



## Man18 (Jun 12, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> sorry im running out of tempers >.<


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=44925

*T*rippy*J*ing?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

I have 2.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

nope


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes.

*Posts merged*

I got dice and shinji.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

nope to the person who guessed


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 12, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> but a = o
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Sorry to disrupt, but I had to say something.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

I wub you VVoltz.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tinymonk, clue please?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

the name start with "the"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

TheTeej!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Huh?  How is that the teej.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> TheTeej!


yay. i is tired and are runnin outta idears

oh. well he's TJ, but sometimes his friends call him teej


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Your turn TD.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Hooray I got one!

*Scores:*
Tinymonkeyt: 10
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
The Worst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
TrolleyDave:2
DarkAura: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1

My go :






edit :  forgot to update my score!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, I got 2 now.

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 10
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
The Worst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry mate didn't realize.  Fixed it in my post.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

Dio


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Dio



Correct!

*Scores:*
Tinymonkeyt: 10
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
TrolleyDave:2
DarkAura: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 12, 2008)

most obvious one ever and I missed it


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

can't believe no one got that faster
















Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 10
The Worst: *6*
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1


----------



## papyrus (Jun 12, 2008)

hey its papyrus because its paper.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

nope


----------



## Flooded (Jun 12, 2008)

Tpi


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

Flooded said:
			
		

> Tpi



winner



Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 10
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1


----------



## Flooded (Jun 12, 2008)

+





Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 10
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

SpaceJump?


----------



## Flooded (Jun 12, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> SpaceJump?



Yep

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 10
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
fischju: 1
DarkAura: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
wilddenim: 2
dice: 1
Flooded: 1


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 10
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
wilddenim: 2
DarkAura: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1

Were putting scores into correct positions.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

ShadowXP


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

Correct!!






Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 11
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
wilddenim: 2
DarkAura: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

i think thats it..
*goes back to check*


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

It's not Meleemouth by any chances?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tried Melee in the members search haven't got any lucky. o.O So I'll pass


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

erm. havent heard of someone called meleemouth XP


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, you learn something everyday..

*goes to register meleemouth*

Just kidding


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

oh btw, the bottom pic isnt focusing on the mouth..a lil but lowerr


----------



## Man18 (Jun 12, 2008)

NesChn??
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=105077


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

dingdingding we have a winnnaaa!
posting scores in a minutee

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 11
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
wilddenim: 2
DarkAura: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

i think ive seen something similar to this...
ill give others a chance though
*goes off to study anyway*


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

gumbyscout


----------



## papyrus (Jun 12, 2008)

Scoutgumby


----------



## Man18 (Jun 12, 2008)

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 11
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 3
wilddenim: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 2
moozxy: 2
DarkAura: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1


----------



## psycoblaster (Jun 12, 2008)

......... next??


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

PharaohsVizier


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier


Cha-ching!


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Costello (Jun 12, 2008)

Bri


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Bri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Costello (Jun 12, 2008)

tough one!


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

Gaisuto^^


----------



## Costello (Jun 12, 2008)

woah, that was quick! congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CODEScores:
Tinymonkeyt: 11
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 3
wilddenim: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
Costello: 3
moozxy: 2
DarkAura: 2
Minox_IX: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Costello (Jun 12, 2008)

sydneyyoung?


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> sydneyyoung?


Nope, close though.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

(comes out of sleep)
Costello?


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

SydneyGuy?


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> (comes out of sleep)
> Costello?
> ...no...
> 
> QUOTE(Little @ Jun 12 2008, 11:38 AM) SydneyGuy?


Not right


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 12, 2008)

SydneySinger?


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> SydneySinger?


nope

FYI, Costello is the one who has been closest so far.


----------



## Costello (Jun 12, 2008)

is it because I misspelled it? (it should be "sidneyyoung" actually) ?


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> is it because I misspelled it? (it should be "sidneyyoung" actually) ?
> We have a winner
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Costello (Jun 12, 2008)

meh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(< almost)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Gaustio


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

RayorDragonFall


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

btw costello if im right, lemme know on msn as well and then i can post up the next one =p cos im about to bury my head in revision!


----------



## Costello (Jun 12, 2008)

bravo, Little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CODEScores:
Tinymonkeyt: 11
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 3
wilddenim: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
moozxy: 2
DarkAura: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Veho: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

Right yay here we go!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 12, 2008)

littlemisstrashed?


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 12, 2008)

Too difficult?
Who agrees


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

no to littlemisstrashed. 

come on its easy for sure. The first picture is one word, but the second two are one. Don't place too much emphasis on the first picture though.


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

gizmo_gal?


----------



## SkH (Jun 12, 2008)

Guys what about me?

TinyMonkeyT!


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

no.no.


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

Different pics of the same person to help you....
First word - 




Second word -


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

Juicy Mokro


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

no


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2008)

Anime Junkie? (Not sure about the spelling...)


----------



## moozxy (Jun 12, 2008)

OH that makes so much sense. All that was going through my head was girlrubbishinternet


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anime Junkie? (Not sure about the spelling...)
> 
> CODEScores:
> Tinymonkeyt: 11
> ...



yayayay well done veho correct =-D


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Anime Junkie? (Not sure about the spelling...)


Can't find such a user...


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

oh for the record its anime_junkie... one of his topic is active on in the testing area.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=110784


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> oh for the record its anime_junkie... one of his topic is active on in the testing are.


ah, ok ;D


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Finally!
Someone got it.lolz


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

Minox_IX - it's your turn to post pics


----------



## moozxy (Jun 12, 2008)

Veho got it right.


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Minox_IX - it's your turn to post pics


Nope, it's Veho's turn.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

Oops! Wasn't reading right. Apologises.


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope this wasn't posted already...


----------



## Killermech (Jun 12, 2008)

Orc? lol


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Orc? lol








  Yes. 

EDIT: How do you edit the list thingy?


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

o.O I thought we wasn't meant to repeat members? o.O


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 11
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 3
R4man18: 3
wilddenim: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
moozxy: 2
DarkAura: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Veho: 2
Little: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
```


Just copy and paste, then highlight the list and click ont he last icon you see in fast replies box.


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2008)

It was posted already? Ooops.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I post another one? 

Here goes:


----------



## Killermech (Jun 12, 2008)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have no idea if he / she has already been posted.. but it's tricky to keep track with all those posts


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2008)

VVoltzTM

He was posted already.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

VVoltz™

EDIT: ARGH!!! 

Yeah, don't worry about it. 

You can search this thread using the keyword search at the bottom right corner of last post with the search glass. Just click on the 'Enter keywords'. I only found that out yesterday.


----------



## Killermech (Jun 12, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> VVoltzTM
> 
> He was posted already.



My point exactly lol.. just ignore mine and go ahead and do one Veho.


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I did, but here it goes again: 







(Can you guys see it? The site I stole found this might not like hotlinking...


----------



## moozxy (Jun 12, 2008)

Is Disgusting a member?


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 12, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Well, I did, but here it goes again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awdofgum?


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> awdofgum?


Actually, it's awadofgum, but yes, you guessed it


----------



## Gore (Jun 12, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I got mentioned here..


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm busy atm




probably the easiest one ever xD


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

? Which one?

PBC - for upperleft xD

Harpuia for shaun?


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 12, 2008)

+1 for wilddenim


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> ? Which one?
> 
> PBC - for upperleft xD
> 
> Harpuia for shaun?


Sorry nope! Pay close attention to the picture


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 11
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
R4man18: 3
wilddenim: 4
Veho: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
moozxy: 2
DarkAura: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
```


----------



## PBC (Jun 12, 2008)

hahaha...awesome I'm soo peachy keen to be mentioned here! It was a very easy one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still thinking of the Shauns clue...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

>


Harumi?


----------



## Orc (Jun 12, 2008)

Harsky.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Orc gives me his point.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

It's Orc's turn now.


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 11
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
R4man18: 3
wilddenim: 4
Veho: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
moozxy: 2
DarkAura: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc:1
```


----------



## Orc (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't want to take my turn. Take it DarkAura or someone else.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Harsky.


Yep! That's right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Notice a part of the Harp is cut off, so it's a "Har" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll post another one up then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Yah tanks ORc.






 LIKE GBATEMP.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

you guys cant keeping posting at the sametime
Dark aura.....theives like us


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

>


Kiwibongo? 

Kiwi Bongos? 

Cowabunga! 


...I give up.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Correct


...which one? 

Anyway, I have to go now, so give my turn to someone else.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

I will go in your abscence.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were being silly - it's Kiwibonga


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

>


Here is the current one peeps.
So who is it?

Is it really that hard.

Hint:The first part oh his username is answered inj the first pic.


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

you people seriously need to stop just posting pics randomly. its getting really confusing =(especially you shaun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; and if people dont want to play, they shouldn't play *frowns at people*


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> you people seriously need to stop just posting pics randomly. its getting really confusing =(especially you shaun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't random it's easy.The answer is written on the first pic,and well what do you think of the second pic.
Hnt:Freak.

Oh noes....I just gave out the answer


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

uh pimpfreak? lol


----------



## BakuFunn (Jun 12, 2008)

she means that only one person goes at one time, and u only get to post a pic if u guessed one right

Thats how i saw it


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah i meant what bakufunn said.

eternal myst and shaun have several times posted pictures when it wasnt there turn (not the only peeps of course) *slaps their hands*


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

You said RideFreak right?
Correct.Littles turn.
also look at page 43.veho said I could have his turn..

Retrieving ScoreBoard.


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 11
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
shaunj66: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
R4man18: 3
wilddenim: 4
Veho: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
moozxy: 2
DarkAura: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc:1
```


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

;
fine


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 12, 2008)

RibbonNuts?


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

close.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

Bownuts


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

correct well done. and its his birthday!!! yay bownuts. 


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 11
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
wilddenim: 5
shaunj66: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
R4man18: 3
Veho: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
moozxy: 2
DarkAura: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
PBC: 1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc:1
```


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## Mars (Jun 12, 2008)

moozxy?


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

No. You got Moo right.


----------



## Mars (Jun 12, 2008)

Heh, it was a quick guess.

I also thought I got the eye part right, as I pronounce it moo-z-ex-see.


----------



## PBC (Jun 12, 2008)

mooyah??

Can't be it...cause I see an I-P-R but i don't know what to do with it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*mooiweer??*   He also has a birthday today...crafty people...

Moo-i-(p)ee-R

ohhh...WEE....


*waiting*


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

mooeyepissr?


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

Nope. 

Want a clue?


----------



## PBC (Jun 12, 2008)

I declare my answer, Mooiweer, to be correct, reflected it in the score below and am moving along =p

Done in the interest of keeping the game going BTW...look up the name...its there...and I posted the correct answer 15 mins ago...


```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 11
The Worst: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
distorted.frequency: 5
wilddenim: 5
shaunj66: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
R4man18: 3
Veho: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
moozxy: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc:1
```


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

wtf you can't do that. everyone needs to stop being an arse


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> mooyah??
> 
> Can't be it...cause I see an I-P-R but i don't know what to do with it
> 
> ...



Hang on!! Like Little said, don't be an arse. It's only 20 minutes between your answer and you declaring. I have a life outside GBAtemp too, be patient!

You are right. Okay?


----------



## PBC (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats fine...I just figured it was pretty clean cut since I spelled it out for everyone, but I should have waited I know this. I had a new name all set to post...just got a quick trigger finger thats all.  Anyway...direct your eyes back up the page and the game can continue.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 12, 2008)

Slient Sniper?


----------



## PBC (Jun 12, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Slient Sniper?
> 
> Yep. Silent* Sniper it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm too tired, so anyone else can have a go.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 13, 2008)

Mthrnite...?

Someone tell me if I actually got it or if there's some underlying meaning to all this. >_


----------



## The Worst (Jun 13, 2008)

yep.
your turn



```
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 11
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
distorted.frequency: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
shaunj66: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
R4man18: 3
Veho: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
moozxy: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
science:1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc:1
```
[/quote]


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 13, 2008)

The Worst?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 13, 2008)

Nope.

Weeeeell, I gotta go away for the rest of the day so if you guys still want to continue, just skip that pic for a while until I get back or something. >_>


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2008)

I CALL NEXT PIC!!!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2008)

Easyyy.


----------



## papyrus (Jun 13, 2008)

keyvan


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2008)

no spelled it wrong


----------



## papyrus (Jun 13, 2008)

KeyVan


----------



## science (Jun 13, 2008)

kivan


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 13, 2008)

KiVan


I got the exact right spelling so I am winrar!!!!


----------



## science (Jun 13, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> KiVan
> 
> 
> I got the exact right spelling so I am winrar!!!!



nah, you got the punctuation right, I got the spelling right


----------



## psycoblaster (Jun 13, 2008)

punctuation...???


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 13, 2008)

This game got boring after it was stickied.


----------



## science (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, its been like 12 hours since DarkAura posted, and I'm sure I'm right, so lets keep you ADD kids going


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 13, 2008)

bob loblaw!


----------



## science (Jun 13, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> bob loblaw!
> 
> Correct!
> 
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 13, 2008)

mkay one sec


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 13, 2008)

Linkiboy


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 13, 2008)

mmhhmmm

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
distorted.frequency: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
shaunj66: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
R4man18: 3
Veho: 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
moozxy: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc:1


----------



## dice (Jun 13, 2008)

posta pic son


----------



## The Worst (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

Nin10doFan


----------



## The Worst (Jun 14, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan



correct.


Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
distorted.frequency: 6
shaunj66: *6*
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
R4man18: 3
Veho: 3
moozxy: *3*
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc:1


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

Clue on first pic: what is she famous for saying?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

Destructobot?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes... I thought that was quite hard lol

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
R4man18: 3
Veho: 3
moozxy: 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc:1


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

>


I'm still sticking to this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No one guessed it anyway.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

CorruptJon?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 14, 2008)

he gots itt


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 14, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> CorruptJon?
> XD That was fast.
> 
> CODE
> ...


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm on fouuurrr nowww

Someone else can take my go. Can't think of anything.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 14, 2008)

i call it


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 14, 2008)

sorry i hate retro junk for hosting pictures





the pictures might be a bit off but still close


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 14, 2008)

..retro..spect?


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 14, 2008)

no to tinymonkeyt


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2008)

JunkBond?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 14, 2008)

rupert007?


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 14, 2008)

r4 man you got it


----------



## Man18 (Jun 14, 2008)

CODE
Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
R4man18: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
moozxy: 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 14, 2008)

DSGrim?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

Yah I think soo....  

I CALL NEXT ONE SINCE DEAD THREAD IS DEAD!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

*Posts merged*

Uh, kinda hard...


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 14, 2008)

bakufunn?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yah I think soo....
> 
> I CALL NEXT ONE SINCE DEAD THREAD IS DEAD!
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol yah.  

Back   Yooouuuu Fun.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 14, 2008)

A thread doesnt die in a matter of 15 mins (the time after he answered and the time you felt you had the right to jump in and post).


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

Uhmm, she wasn't on.  So I go.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 14, 2008)

DA give Des his point and post the updated score list and which ever posts first has a turn. 

I could understand if like 6 hours later you posted but 15 mins is ridiculous whether he was on or not.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Mewgia's a girl.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
R4man18: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
moozxy: 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
Yivo: 1
Destructobot: 1?


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

He is a guy lol


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

sarcasm no work


----------



## Man18 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yivo FTW..... I posted like a few Futurama chars to see how long it would go. It seems Yivo only lasted (yivo is the planet thing in beast with a billion backs) past the first post.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

lol i got rid of fry and crap but i thought yivo was actually a member


----------



## Man18 (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0071952/


W007. Back with the game. Mewgia or Des please post.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 15, 2008)

*score edit*

i only have 6 


edit: yes the thread doesnt die in 15 mins.  It's gotta at least be a few hours

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
R4man18: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
moozxy: 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
Yivo: 1
Destructobot: 1


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 15, 2008)

I got one
A+C+E+G+U+N+M+A+N
this one is gonna be a tough!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 15, 2008)

acegunman?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 15, 2008)

no its lagman.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Mewgia (Jun 15, 2008)

interpol?

I dunno


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 15, 2008)

No. It _should_ be really easy.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 15, 2008)

lagman?

just thorwing stuff out here...


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 15, 2008)

No.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 15, 2008)

Destructobot...


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 15, 2008)

No.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 15, 2008)

lol the teaching is basketball spinning the other guy.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 15, 2008)

Is it DarkAura?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 15, 2008)

Costello


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave? He was part of the Gbatemp police force, wasn't he? Or am I confusing him with someone else? XD


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 15, 2008)

No, no and no.


----------



## science (Jun 15, 2008)

TheClaw?


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 15, 2008)

No.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 15, 2008)

TheMustachedMan


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 15, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 15, 2008)

How easy is this?  Nobody's got it!


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 15, 2008)

What are some of the names people use for the type of person in the pic?


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 15, 2008)

popo?


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 15, 2008)

Weird, two scores posted....one darkaura just posted and this one



Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
R4man18: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
moozxy: 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm sick of saying no, so here's a big hint: He's on the GBAtemp staff. If you still can't get it then there's no hope for you.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 15, 2008)

Easy Phuzzz


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank God! Screw this thread, I'm going home.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 15, 2008)

Someone else can post something, just wanted to "relieve" Destructobot of this.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 15, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Someone else can post something, just wanted to "relieve" Destructobot of this.



OK . . .


----------



## moozxy (Jun 15, 2008)

greyhound


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

No, no, I'm sure its "greyblockdog"


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 15, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> greyhound



CORRECT!

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
R4man18: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
*moozxy: 4*
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## moozxy (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm actually on 5 but whatever ¬¬


----------



## IainDS (Jun 15, 2008)

IAINDS!!!!!!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 15, 2008)

CORRECT! How ever did you know?

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
R4man18: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
moozxy: 4
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
IainDS: 1


----------



## IainDS (Jun 15, 2008)

Ear =  Sounds like


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 15, 2008)

phoood ?


----------



## IainDS (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
R4man18: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
moozxy: 4
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
B-Blue : 3
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
IainDS: 1


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 15, 2008)

YAY!






Not B-Blue but it's a *C*olor


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

Blue?


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 15, 2008)

BTW who are these people?

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
R4man18: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1

Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 15, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Blue?



No, sorry

His name is in the score list . . .


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

Nah


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 15, 2008)

*Hint:* C


----------



## Whizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Cyan, ofcource.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 15, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Cyan, ofcource.



Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
R4man18: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
*Whizz: 1*


----------



## Whizz (Jun 15, 2008)

w00t










Should be really easy


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 15, 2008)

JKR Firefox


----------



## Whizz (Jun 15, 2008)

That's right!

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
R4man18: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
Xcalibur: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 15, 2008)

(easy peasy, especially with the massive clues)


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 15, 2008)

chuckstudios!


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 15, 2008)

Obviously. It was even in the filenames!

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
R4man18: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
*Xcalibur: 2*
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)

Made em neat.

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
R4man18: 4
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 15, 2008)

This is simple too:


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)

JDBYE!!!!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 15, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> JDBYE!!!!



Correct!

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 7
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
*R4man18: 5*
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)

I would like to point out that no one knows if that bear was waving hello or good bye. I checked the member list and JDBYE was there so I assumed. Crazy bear.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 15, 2008)

gizmo_girl


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

gizmo_gal? >_< Unless the gremlin is part of the name...


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 15, 2008)

gizmo_gal ?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal? >_< Unless the gremlin is part of the name...


Correct!

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 8.2
The Worst: 7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
R4man18: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1

Lol AF pretty much pwned himself.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

D: You mean I get to go? Wait.










Just grabbed some random name...>_>

And what the heck was that 0.2 for?!


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=43833

PunkR0ckz


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh shoot. >_< There was more of them?! I had someone different in mind. (just change the spelling of Rockz)


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)

PunkRox


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> PunkRox
> Yep.
> CODE
> Scores:
> ...


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

Requiem?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)

No, like 12 clues in and about the image to get the answer.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

I must be really dense then. *waits for someone else to answer*


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 15, 2008)

cosmiccow?


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 15, 2008)

Silver Cosmic?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

Silver Surfer?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 15, 2008)

SilverRequiem?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Silver Surfer?
> Yep.
> CODE
> Scores:
> ...



SS is 12 letters!!! w007


----------



## The Worst (Jun 15, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> *score edit*
> 
> *i only have 6*
> 
> ...


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

This one is pretty tough:


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

smoke free something


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

nope


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 16, 2008)

...O_O

I actually got the one before this?!

...Damn.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

post some pics no one is good enough to get mine anyway


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 16, 2008)

Who?! Me? But I'm not even supposed to be online. *looks at homework guiltily*

Someone else do it. X3 Or let them keep guessing yours.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

do it


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

give us a clue .


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

the second pic has it's keyword spelled out in it


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

cig-nocarlane69?


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 16, 2008)

Cignosix?


I dunno >_


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

no and no, i'll give it another lil bit before i make it easier


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 16, 2008)

Jman69?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

who is that?


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 16, 2008)

Some dude named Jman69 that's never posted. I forgot the hint though, I must be wrong.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

second pic is big, as in liek its basically it spells it out.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 16, 2008)

cigncl9?


:|


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Jman69?



nope.



clue:

first 2 pics


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 16, 2008)

that's even less helpful than the first pictures...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 16, 2008)

Excalibur?


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 16, 2008)

UpperLeft?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=56395

JALANEME
Ja Lane Me
Ja (i guess joint) Lane(no car Lane) Me (same pic as in your avatar)

If im not right thats still pretty damn close lol.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 16, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=56395
> 
> JALANEME
> Ja Lane Me
> ...



Sounds closer then any of the other guesses haha.

I'm pulling for you.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=56395
> 
> JALANEME




you are correct sir



Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 9.3
R4man18: *7*
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 2
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 16, 2008)

why does d.f. have 9.3 ...how is that possible?
she guessed.. 1/3 of one?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

*MINUS R*
*PLUS *
























Hard to find good pics for this one.


Sorry for the huge ass images.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> why does d.f. have 9.3 ...how is that possible?
> she guessed.. 1/3 of one?


It was a joke I thought would be funny.


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2008)

Hadrian? We had that one already.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

I wasnt totally finished. I am still searching for images to complete it. Great guess though.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

hippoockyfan1000?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

close.


----------



## papyrus (Jun 16, 2008)

hippoloverfan1001


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

still close. dont focus on the hippo.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

hipporusefan1000?

*Posts merged*

okai screw the hippo

hockeyfan1000

*Posts merged*

hockeyfan1001


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

farther still. ill edit it abit and everyone should be able to get it quickly.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

hockeyfan1001


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> hipporusefan1000?
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


you are correct sir



Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 9.3
R4man18: 7
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 9.3
R4man18: 7
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 3
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1

Screw the futurama guys.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

minus 'ellini' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 minus 'eed'

Hab fun...


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2008)

distorted.frequency?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

yah

Tinymonkeyt: 12
distorted.frequency: 9.3
R4man18: 7
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2008)

Spoiler



[titler, alternatively, this:]


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 16, 2008)

erm. eternal myst?


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't be arsed to check if he was posted already...


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 13
distorted.frequency: 9.3
R4man18: 7
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2008)

CODE
Tinymonkeyt: 13
distorted.frequency: 9.3
R4man18: 7
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 16, 2008)

mkay gimme a minute







-


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 16, 2008)

tis up (sorry double post..)
i dunno how to merge posts either..


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Theres a user called
SaleGayShakespearShittyShow?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

costello

Price=cost othello-one tree hill so costello (one tree hill=oth)

The use of othello is clever as hell.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 16, 2008)

aww man. i thought i had stumped peoples >.<
posting scores in a sec

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 13
distorted.frequency: 9.3
R4man18: 8
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

tinymonkey:

OH shit, GREAT play with that! I didn't notice the Minus sign... VERY good clues!


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Costello is here... did he like search his name? lol.


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2008)

Tinymonkey,


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.jfpm.co.za/news2007/mango.jpg *MINUS 9*
http://jjinbeat.com/Cap/StarSpangledSite/AntMan-Armor.jpg *MINUS*
http://www.ralphmag.org/BI/ant-big-down339x542.gif

Image Tags removed.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Mangoman?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 13
distorted.frequency: 9.3
R4man18: 8
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## Westside (Jun 16, 2008)

manomanx2
???

NVM...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 16, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> manomanx2
> ???
> 
> NVM...


rofl i was gonna guess that too
and then i was gonna guess hanman..
mano=hand in spanish


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as clever as you TMT so if I post something it will be very basic.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

MINUS






PLUS


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

hrth?  lol hearth = hrth


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL no. that last pic isn't that complex for the answer


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

Psyfira?


----------



## Little (Jun 16, 2008)

QUIETSANTA FIRE


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh no no.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

SHHHfire


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Frostfire.

Nick Frost-St Nick leaves Frost and a fire place so frostfire 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=16520


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Frostfire.
> 
> Nick Frost-St Nick leaves Frost and a fire place so frostfire
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=16520



THERE it is!  Good play!

*Scores:*
Tinymonkeyt: 13
distorted.frequency: 9.3
*R4man18: 9*
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

*
JUST POSTING BECAUSE MISFITS PWN AND IT IS SLIGHTLY RELATED TO THE 2ND CLUE IMAGE.*


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 17, 2008)

calavera138


----------



## Man18 (Jun 17, 2008)

No and im not quite sure how you got calavera. No manny pics in there.


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2008)

AshleyRiot? 





Or EvilDaedRaven. But I'm inclined towards the former.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm going with Ashly138

WE ARE THE 138!

And, do be random, do you know where the "138" comes from for the Misfits song?


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> And, do be random, do you know where the "138" comes from for the Misfits song?


No. Nobody knows. There are theories (THX-1138, the year 1138., blah blah, etc. etc.), but none were confirmed by the lyrics' author.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

OH i was under the impression that it was confirmed a few years back in an interview in a magazine. It was the THX1138 thing, but it was more for clone purposes, not a year.

Not holding that 100%, just the impression i was under 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (no, no direct source links... twas like 5 years ago, and a bud told me about the article.)


----------



## Man18 (Jun 17, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I'm going with Ashly138
> 
> WE ARE THE 138!
> 
> And, do be random, do you know where the "138" comes from for the Misfits song?


Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 13
distorted.frequency: 9.3
R4man18: 9
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2008)

To be honest, the Misfits reference threw me way off track. "We are 138" by the Misfits talks about violence, so I went looking for an Ashley in conjunction with something violent. Hence AshleyRiot.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 17, 2008)

when I read the name 138 I just started singing it so I wanted to post an image. huge misfits fan from back in the day so I just threw up that image. You looked way 2 far into the clues to get it fully. the 138 was up for a while before I threw up the misfits image.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Can someone else take over my image posting duties for this one? I don't have time for a search/post of images... sorry :\


----------



## Man18 (Jun 17, 2008)

I vote TinyMonkeyT does it. He/She not sure which does great ones.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 17, 2008)

erm sure
gimme a sec
and imaa shee

i shall do a not so hard one this timee


----------



## Man18 (Jun 17, 2008)

Prime

If im right I need to go for now, please post one for me too.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 17, 2008)

ahh finee
why are you so good at guessing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :]







-BB


----------



## Man18 (Jun 17, 2008)

I think I have the answer to this one but cant post it because its currently my turn so i have to wait for someone else to guess that.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2008)

Q McLovin


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 18, 2008)

They put in your weight and height, hair and eyes colour on your driving license?!

UK doesn't do that...


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2008)

Qawaii


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 18, 2008)

nope and nope


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2008)

Q something


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 18, 2008)

theres a pic before that you know..


----------



## science (Jun 18, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> theres a pic before that you know..



there is only two pictures... ?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 18, 2008)

really?...hrm. i see 3 pictures..ill change. maybe the link is messed up


----------



## science (Jun 18, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> really?...hrm. i see 3 pictures..ill change. maybe the link is messed up



ok it works now, but I can't guess


----------



## PikaPika (Jun 18, 2008)

Warcueid?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 18, 2008)

1st pic is war 2nd is BBQ-BB so Q which sounds like cue 3rd is ID because its an ID. It didnt make sense to me before I actually tried a quote and checked the link. Waits for TMT to post scores.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 18, 2008)

ahh my bad. posting scores now

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 13
distorted.frequency: 9.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1


pika, your turnnn


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 18, 2008)

9.3?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

Sort of wondering about that too.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 18, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah! Didn't bother to check back the threads... well there are 61 pages


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2008)

Oy! Pikadude! Post your temper!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll do one to move the game along


----------



## PBC (Jun 20, 2008)

Salamantis

lol salad mantits...you dirty dirty boy


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 20, 2008)

i ..dont.. get ..it


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 20, 2008)

PBC QUICK WIT YO PICHAS MAN, and btw that last clue was awesome i lol'd


----------



## moozxy (Jun 20, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> Salamantis
> 
> lol salad mantits...you dirty dirty boy


yes!
haha people who read his KYT would've got it.

Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 13
distorted.frequency: 9.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Was thinking of him too but I sort of didn't think of that last bit in that way. >_>


----------



## PBC (Jun 20, 2008)

haha...I was waiting for mooxzy to confirm...but I'll go ahead...





+


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

He actually already confirmed it after you posted. The Teej? I dunno. That's what comes to mind.


----------



## science (Jun 20, 2008)

The Teej?


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 20, 2008)

wut bird is that?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

A blue jay if you look for it yourself...


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 20, 2008)

So it is The Teej


----------



## PBC (Jun 20, 2008)

ohh distorted.frequency got it. Even thoo the edit time matchs sciences post time as well. I smell a fight! j/k jk If science wants to appeal I'll give you each a point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Scores:
Tinymonkeyt: 13
distorted.frequency: 10.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1

I've given both science and D.F a point because I can't honestly say who got it first.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope that sits ok...

but who gets to post next? I can't say!


----------



## science (Jun 20, 2008)

BS I got it waaay first

*Posts merged*

I so got it first. Who edits posts in testing area. Cheaters, thats who!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 20, 2008)

I appeal too so I want a point!

*Posts merged*

I a peel an apple


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 20, 2008)

NEXT PICTCHA PLS!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 20, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> BS I got it waaay first
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> I so got it first. Who edits posts in testing area. Cheaters, thats who!


hey dont call d.f names, you weirdo!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I got it before he did. I was just editing and I didn't remember having a post after mine...











Thanks for defending me by the way, tiny.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 20, 2008)

Pyrofyr?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## science (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

...maybe it's because I hadn't refreshed it at that time? >_> Well. If you want to post a picture, go ahead.

...how did you pull up the picture?


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 20, 2008)

Is teh person online right now?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 20, 2008)

I say I just post salad mantits again and we all start again from there.


----------



## science (Jun 20, 2008)

I went back into my history and didn't refresh the page. I don't want to post a pic just the point lol. Its not a big deal I guess lol


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

So does that mean PBC does another picture? *is confused* Go ahead. Take the point. No one gets a .3 but me anyway.


----------



## science (Jun 20, 2008)

No, just continue with your pic, and just add me a point next round, it was a tie, we both get the point


----------



## moozxy (Jun 20, 2008)

Or does that mean I get to post salad man tits?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Just guess mine already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's a hint. The first part of the temper's name is a word written on the first picture.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 20, 2008)

This is hard


----------



## Gian (Jun 20, 2008)

Is it Critical_Impact? XD.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

Gian's got it! Let me just get the scores. :3


----------



## moozxy (Jun 20, 2008)

saladmantits?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

*Scores:*

CODETinymonkeyt: 13
distorted.frequency: 10.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1

I didn't add a point for science because that was already taken care of.



			
				PBC said:
			
		

> ohh distorted.frequency got it. Even thoo the edit time matchs sciences post time as well. I smell a fight! j/k jk If science wants to appeal I'll give you each a point
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's Gian? He's supposed to post!


----------



## Gian (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeeey.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 21, 2008)

Geezuzkhrist119?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 21, 2008)

jesuschristmonkeyballs?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 21, 2008)

:3 I think tiny's got it. Now where's Gian?


----------



## Gian (Jun 21, 2008)

Ding ding ding, Tiny.
Sorry, kinda slow. xD.

CODETinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 10.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 21, 2008)

Now tiny's the one missing. >_>


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 21, 2008)

sorry. takes me awhile







-t


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 21, 2008)

Rayder?

...If I'm right...someone else have a go. >_> I needz fresh air.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 21, 2008)

yayy.

CODETinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 21, 2008)

lemme take *HER* (sorry) turn


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 21, 2008)

See past tiny's post. :3

(You mean her. I happen to be female, thank you ever so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 21, 2008)

u guys are crap


----------



## moozxy (Jun 21, 2008)

petersuitbigfatyawn


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 21, 2008)

noope P.S. last picture is an 'O'


----------



## Gian (Jun 21, 2008)

Petersho?
Peter + Shuit + O.
xD


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 22, 2008)

nope


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 22, 2008)

Gaisuto


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 22, 2008)

Zing! We have a winner


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Costello (Jun 22, 2008)

Joujoudoll !


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 22, 2008)

Correct.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 23, 2008)

Your Turn Costello.

SCORE LIST. 

Tinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 5
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1
DeMoN: 1


----------



## SkH (Jun 23, 2008)

Am I got mentioned here?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2008)

Lol watch costello post himself.


----------



## test84 (Jun 30, 2008)

-Ding Dong.
-Who is it?
-Costello.
-oh.


----------



## dice (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Jul 1, 2008)

is it ?  SkH?


----------



## dice (Jul 1, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> is it ?  SkH?


*maybe*






(yes)

*Posts merged*

SCORE LIST. 

Tinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst: 6
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 5
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1
DeMoN: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## The Worst (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 3, 2008)

scubersteve look at his sigs thats the only reason but am not saying hes gay 
gay


----------



## The Worst (Jul 4, 2008)

SCORE LIST.

Tinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst:7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 5
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1
DeMoN: 1
holaitsme: 1


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 4, 2008)

some one can go in my place i only like playing.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2008)

OKIA THANKS YOU.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2008)

Hiratai.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 7, 2008)

jah


----------



## pkprostudio (Jul 11, 2008)

Anybody want to go?


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2008)

Here we go:


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2008)

Someone? Anyone?


----------



## Man18 (Jul 13, 2008)

dark vision?


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope. 


Focus on the details. Details are important. 




(hint: notpron)


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 13, 2008)

is it lunargear or something??


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 13, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> 
> Focus on the details. Details are important.
> ...


azure_optics

ADDITION
Why I think so.

Azure is a blueish color and the mono says optics on it.


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope, but now you're on the right track.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 14, 2008)

Blue luna.  Iunno.


----------



## Gian (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunarblu?
Metaluna?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

I will revive this.

V+


----------



## science (Jul 20, 2008)

science


----------



## fischju (Jul 20, 2008)

VVoltz


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

Correct:



SCORE LIST.

Tinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst:7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 5
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
*fischju*: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1
DeMoN: 1
holaitsme: 1


----------



## fischju (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## science (Jul 20, 2008)

Orc


----------



## fischju (Jul 20, 2008)

What? It is a 'trap'

Geez, IRC moar

(And keep guessing)


----------



## Orc (Jul 20, 2008)

seja_8


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

linearity


----------



## fischju (Jul 20, 2008)

Hint: TRAP


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

sir-fritz


----------



## Orc (Jul 20, 2008)

seja_8 with longer hair


----------



## science (Jul 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## fischju (Jul 20, 2008)

[03:48]  warcueid

He gets the point (bonus pun!)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

warcueid


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 20, 2008)

hah tard I won without even knowing I was playing. I can't be bothered to figure out what the rules of this is because I don't care so .. uh.. Eternal Myst you keep it alive, bitch.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

Er okay,and Sinkhead me and Deletable are IRC buddies so I wasn't flaming.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 20, 2008)

I can only imagine what it is...


----------



## moozxy (Jul 20, 2008)

tapmask


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 20, 2008)

it's me!


----------



## Orc (Jul 20, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> it's me!


Mario?


----------



## Jackreyes (Jul 20, 2008)

That would be
'it's-a me'

Why didn't the first 2 posters say Sinkhead???? :'(


----------



## JPH (Jul 20, 2008)

sinkhead.

i win


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 20, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. silly Orc.

mah name is Sinkhead.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

Correct:



SCORE LIST.

Tinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst:7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 5
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
*Sinkhead*:1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1
DeMoN: 1
holaitsme: 1


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Orc (Jul 20, 2008)

xblackoutx


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 20, 2008)

Orc wins


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 20, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Correct:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I got a point for guessing Phuzzz.

*Demands point*


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 20, 2008)

Correct:



SCORE LIST.

Tinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst:7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
moozxy: 5
Costello: 5
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Sinkhead:1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
*Orc*: 2
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
*Hadrian*:1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1
DeMoN: 1
holaitsme: 1

It's Orc's turn


----------



## Orc (Jul 20, 2008)

Easy:


----------



## moozxy (Jul 20, 2008)

OrR!


----------



## Orc (Jul 20, 2008)

Correct.



Spoiler: "Guess the Temper" Scores



Tinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst:7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
*moozxy: 6*
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
Costello: 5
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Sinkhead:1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 2
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
Hadrian:1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1
DeMoN: 1
holaitsme: 1


----------



## moozxy (Jul 20, 2008)

ionno 
someone else go


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Orc (Jul 20, 2008)

Geeky Asian Upside-down Break-dancing Monkey Girl
aka. tinymonkeyt


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 20, 2008)

Corrrrreeccct!!


----------



## Orc (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, Google Images gave a most appropriate image... EASY:


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 20, 2008)

Scubersteve?


----------



## Orc (Jul 20, 2008)

Correct.



Spoiler: "Guess the Temper" Scores



Tinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst:7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
moozxy: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
Costello: 5
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
Orc: 3
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Minox_IX: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
fischju: 2
WildWon: 2
Mewgia: 1
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Sinkhead:1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
Hadrian:1
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1
DeMoN: 1
holaitsme: 1
Sir-Fritz: 1


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 20, 2008)

Pass, as i just went.


----------



## Osaka (Jul 20, 2008)

Well he passed so can anyone go? if so...
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]+


----------



## Gore (Jul 20, 2008)

It won't let me use brackets, so (M)artin.
With ] [ not ) (.


----------



## Osaka (Jul 20, 2008)

right! D=

too easy x.x


----------



## Gore (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine is probably way too easy.
Distractions aren't even going to help.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 20, 2008)

well the first pic is a red X... RedXaid?


----------



## Gore (Jul 27, 2008)

Hint : forget the kool-aid man.

(insert the car pic here)




Boomhauer says : word word word word word, ___


----------



## Man18 (Jul 27, 2008)

ferrari man

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=109862


----------



## JPH (Jul 27, 2008)

edit: wat


----------



## Gore (Jul 27, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> ferrari man
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=109862


Correct


----------



## Man18 (Jul 30, 2008)

uh




-A and


----------



## pkprostudio (Jul 31, 2008)

geluhsnakeatoad?


----------



## Man18 (Jul 31, 2008)

pkprostudio said:
			
		

> geluhsnakeatoad?


close.


----------



## Gore (Jul 31, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> pkprostudio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that wasn't close at all.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 31, 2008)

it was extremely close


----------



## pkprostudio (Jul 31, 2008)

I searched the member list and the only close one I found was this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=115612


----------



## Man18 (Jul 31, 2008)

pkprostudio said:
			
		

> I searched the member list and the only close one I found was this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=115612


not even close.


----------



## Gab (Jul 31, 2008)

Jalaneme?
Gel + nem + ???


----------



## Man18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Gab said:
			
		

> Jalaneme?
> Gel + nem + ???


DING DING DING. It was staring those fuckers in the face if they were not dicking around because it was so obvious.


----------



## Gore (Aug 1, 2008)

I didn't want to get it twice in a row.


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 4, 2008)

THIS THREAD IS DEAD


----------



## Gore (Aug 4, 2008)

pkprostudio said:
			
		

> THIS THREAD IS DEAD


grats
your turn


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 5, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> pkprostudio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehh, no. But I just noticed something. You signed up on my birthday.


----------



## Gore (Aug 5, 2008)

grats


----------



## The Worst (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Minox (Aug 6, 2008)

pokemongalaxy


----------



## The Worst (Aug 6, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> pokemongalaxy



+1  i would have also excepted Jph, Ace Gunman, jumpman17, Gaisuto, eternal myst, awdofgum, wilddenim, SpikeyNDS, Wildwon, or Lagman (only b/c of the L on the hat)






Spoiler: "Guess the Temper" Scores



Tinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst:7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
moozxy: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
Costello: 5
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
*Minox_IX: 3*
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Sinkhead:1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 2
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
arctic_flame: 1
Hadrian:1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1
DeMoN: 1
holaitsme: 1


----------



## redact (Aug 24, 2008)

*mercluke nudges Minox_IX, have ur damn turn


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 27, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> *mercluke nudges Minox_IX, have ur damn turn


lol, ITS DEAD!
Unless someone posts in the next hour...


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 29, 2008)

+


----------



## papyrus (Aug 29, 2008)

Red_Cross


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 29, 2008)

Wrong, but maybe you're close?


----------



## papyrus (Aug 29, 2008)

Red_Crosshair?


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 29, 2008)

Nooooo.


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 3, 2008)

Gaydrian (Now Hadrian)

Edit: (Whoops I bumped it a bit)


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 4, 2008)

YAY, you got it, now we'll wait for someone who keeps the scores.


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 4, 2008)

Spoiler: "Guess the Temper" Scores



Tinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst:7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
moozxy: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
Costello: 5
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 3
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
Minox_IX: 3
*arctic_flame: 2*
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Sinkhead:1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 2
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
Hadrian:1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1
DeMoN: 1
holaitsme: 1


----------



## SkH (Sep 4, 2008)

Am I got mentioned here?


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 4, 2008)

I think so...

Here's an easy one.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 5, 2008)

p1ngpong


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 29, 2008)

minus





sorry to bump old topics, but...i wanted to show this!


----------



## ????????™ (Nov 29, 2008)

You must be stupid if you dont no this one


----------



## Man18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Kanchome


----------



## redact (Nov 30, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> minus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



costello


----------



## Man18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ding Ding Ding mercluke


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2009)

Why did this get buried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*sniffle*


----------



## B-Blue (May 26, 2009)

mucus


----------



## B-Blue (May 26, 2009)

*NEXT:*


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2009)

Raulpica?

NEXT: 





+  






easy one


----------



## B-Blue (May 26, 2009)

yup. 

AceGunman

NEXT:


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2009)

Did you call me? XD 
DarkRey or DarkGay

did you type "Gay" to find that Rainbow?


NEXT: 





+


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 26, 2009)

SnakeEyes?


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2009)

yup 
your turn


----------



## DarkRey (May 26, 2009)

Spoiler: "Guess the Temper" Scores




Tinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst:7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
moozxy: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
Costello: 5
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 5
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
Minox_IX: 3
arctic_flame: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Sinkhead:1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 2
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
Hadrian:1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1
DeMoN: 1
holaitsme: 1
Mei-o: 1
DarkRey: 2
MegaAce: 1


----------



## Brian117 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Minox (May 26, 2009)

Xcalibur.


----------



## Brian117 (May 26, 2009)

That is correct.


----------



## Minox (May 26, 2009)

Someone can take my spot, I ain't got time to post something atm.



Spoiler: "Guess the Temper" Scores




Tinymonkeyt: 14
distorted.frequency: 11.3
R4man18: 10
The Worst:7
wilddenim: 6
shaunj66: 6
moozxy: 6
Sephiroth: 5
Eternal Myst: 5
Costello: 5
Minox_IX: 4
UpperLeft: 4
Veho: 4
B-Blue : 5
science: 3
DarkAura: 3
PBC: 3
arctic_flame: 2
JPH: 2
underpressure116: 2
Cyan: 2
Little: 2
Xcalibur: 2
Mewgia: 1
fischju: 2
Arkansaw: 1
The Teej: 1
CockroachMan: 1
TrolleyDave:1
dice: 1
Sinkhead:1
Flooded: 1
Killermech: 1
Orc: 2
IainDS: 1
Whizz: 1
Hadrian:1
WildWon: 2
Yivo: 1
Fry: 1
Bender: 1
Leela: 1
Zoidberg: 1
pikadude1006:1
Gian: 1
DeMoN: 1
holaitsme: 1
Mei-o: 1
DarkRey: 2
MegaAce: 1


----------



## B-Blue (May 26, 2009)




----------



## ~Tiny~ (May 26, 2009)

Why, playallday of course!


----------



## Linkiboy (May 26, 2009)

relatively (imo) difficult














-


----------



## raulpica (May 26, 2009)

TrolleyDave?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2009)

Erm. You guys should just start new scores. Would be a lot easier :T


----------



## Linkiboy (May 26, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave?


Correct.


----------



## DarkAura (May 27, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Erm. You guys should just start new scores. Would be a lot easier :T


D: how about no?


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2009)

What!? My turn? OK


----------



## kjean (May 27, 2009)

mmmm... ummm... hmmm... argh...mmm... me?


----------

